# GRAVITATING STOPPER BOTTLE



## madman (Jul 13, 2010)

BOUGHT THIS BOTTLE OFF THE FORUM, FROM A SELLER IN MY HOMETOWN TOLEDO OHIO, IM VERY HAPPY WITH THE BOTTLE THANKS KARL! THE REASON IVE POSTED THIS HERE IS BECAUSE IM LOOKING FOR A GRAVITATING STOPPER,  TO COMPLETE THIS BOTTLE, AND I KNOW YOU GUYS HAVE DUG THEM ANY HELP ? THANKS MIKE


----------



## madman (Jul 13, 2010)

TOLEDO BOTTLING WORKS 1874  IN BUSINESS FOR ONE YEAR


----------



## madman (Jul 13, 2010)

reverse KIDNEY AND GILLET


----------



## madman (Jul 13, 2010)

BASE


----------



## rockbot (Jul 13, 2010)

Killer bottle. Grav's are far and few. Nice pick up! and the embossing is cherry.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## madman (Jul 13, 2010)

THANKS ROCKY!!!!


----------



## kvs1207 (Jul 13, 2010)

Boy that is a sweet looking bottle. Enjoy!! Thanks for the mention. 
 Karl


----------



## THE BADGER (Jul 13, 2010)

sweet bottle madman,love the embossing glad you could pick that one up.especially from a forum member. BADGER


----------



## GACDIG (Jul 14, 2010)

Very crude looking,,, Love it...
 gac


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 14, 2010)

I bet Lee is seething. LOL!


----------



## madman (Jul 14, 2010)

THANKS GUYS VERY MUCH FOR THE REPLYS!  I STILL NEED A STOPPER FOR THIS BOTTLE ANYBODY?????


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Jul 14, 2010)

Just give everyone an idea of what you are looking for...here is one that I have that was found inside the original bottle with the rubber still on it.


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Jul 14, 2010)

sorry about the big picture!!!  [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## madman (Jul 14, 2010)

HEY NATE THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR POSTING THE PIX!


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Jul 14, 2010)

No prob.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 14, 2010)

I've got stoppers. PM me if you are interested. I wrote a story here on the forum about finding them.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey Nate,
 In my experience, stoppers with four lines of embossing like yours are more rare than three lined ones. Is the rubber hat removable on your example? If not, don't wreck it, but some of the glass pieces have ridges under the rubber and some don't. My guess is that yours does.


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Jul 14, 2010)

I pulled it back a bit (dont want to damage it) and it appears to step down smaller and smaller towards the tip? Also if Mike doesn't want all of them I would also be interested in a few? I have more pics of the pat dates if you want to see them and Mike doesn't mind if I post them? And thanks for the info.


----------



## madman (Jul 14, 2010)

POST AWAY LOVE TO SEE IT, I JUST NEED ONE STOPPER LOL DONT WORRY  THANKS   MIKE


----------



## madman (Jul 14, 2010)

FOUND THIS   http://www.hutchbook.com/Matthews%20Jr%2008-13-1867/default.htm


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Jul 14, 2010)

.


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Jul 14, 2010)

.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice pics Matt. What date would you guess that third line has? Maybe April 15, 1877? That would make it a later date (relative to the use of these stopppers). Remember Hutchinsons are patented in 1879. Within just a few years, they mostly replaced this bottle-style.

 And here is a link to my story from the forum. (It is long). Page down to the red for the post with the story.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-195787/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Jul 14, 2010)

I took another look at it and to me it looks like either April 15th or 16th, 1872

 Send me a pm with a price for the stoppers.


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Jul 14, 2010)

IM almost 100% sure it is 1872 look close at my first pic.... The link in post 20 (on this one) says 1873 and also in post 31 in your original post about finding them the link says 1873??


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Jul 14, 2010)

Great story buy the way!!! You have no idea how much I would love to dive for bottles....one of these days I will get certified! I hope [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey Matt,
 Thanks for the compliments. It means a lot to me when people give me feedback on the stories. I am jumping back to my original thread with a few pictures (because I don't want to hijack this one any worse (sorry Madman)).


----------

